# Tried to stack.



## Hubatka (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I love the tongue in the first photo.  How old? Masculine male with a flat withers, but overall not a bad topline though the curve in his topline makes his croup look steeper than it actually is. The croup could be longer. Very good angulation in the rear. Good in front, but there is something about his shoulder that I do not like and I can see the results in how he is moving. His reach is very limited which is probably due to the very short upper arm. He also seems to be open at the elbows at this point in time (that can improve with maturity). Good length of leg. I would like to see tighter feet. Very dark pigment and nice color.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't see any text or pics from the OP. ??


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Dont see a pic as well.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Dont see a pic as well.


That makes 2 out of 3.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Relayer, LOVE the new avitar!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Relayer, LOVE the new avitar!!


Thanks... trying to keep it current.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Relayer, LOVE the new avitar!!


Meant to also say that Jake's looks great too.. very intense! How's he doing lately? Max has really mellowed in the mouthy/bitey sense. He still needs tons of running to be truly civil, but he does seem to be maturing a bit.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is a lot less bitey...and sleeps a lot lately....last night he lost two teeth so we are really in the throws of teething. Today we hiked 3 miles and he has been sleeping since, will have to wake him for dinner and will be to tired for any training. It's hard for me to strike a balance right now between how much exercise he needs to burn and yet keep him focused to train....


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Jake is a lot less bitey...and sleeps a lot lately....last night he lost two teeth so we are really in the throws of teething. Today we hiked 3 miles and he has been sleeping since, will have to wake him for dinner and will be to tired for any training. It's hard for me to strike a balance right now between how much exercise he needs to burn and yet keep him focused to train....


That actually sounds pretty good! The teething thing is just starting with Max (the losing teeth part). He needs to chew stuff more than ever, but he is not biting Sarah nearly as much... that's huge!


----------



## Hubatka (Jul 4, 2006)

*Left out info*

Ok I guess I did leave out some info on him.
He is 19 months old, mostly german lines.
If you want to know any more about him let me know.


Have know idea whats going on for those who cant see the pics.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

When this post first appeared, I couldn't see the pictures. Now I can.

(Insert music from _Twilight Zone_.)


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I must be in an alternate reality...no pics there.


----------

